# Eye doesn't dialate



## BnTher2 (Mar 15, 2004)

I noticed today that one of my cat's eye doesn't dialate. Should I take her to the vet, I still have time today. Can anyone advise me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, very good of you to notice so quickly!  Yes, please take her in to the vet immediately. I'm guessing that you meant constrict (very little black), not dilate (big black)? When they don't constrict, it means that they're not receiving any light in that eye, and that eye is going/has gone blind. There are underlying health issues causing this, your vet needs to diagnose and treat immediately.

Please let us know what the vet says. Good luck.


----------



## BnTher2 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Eye doesn't dialate - reply*

Thanks for your quick response. Yes her right eye is a thin black slit and the other is round like normal. I also notice some brown speckles also. Will let you know. Thanks again.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Oops, I just read your reply, and you do mean it's just the thin black slit and it's staying like that. I was meaning a huge black all-around. Bummer Dr. Jean's not around, she could give a better answer, since I am not familiar with this!

I'm sure you already tried this, but just in case, I'll mention it anyway. Take your kitty to a darker room and watch the eye to see if it reacts. Then take your kitty out to a very light room to see it react. If it doesn't, then big problem.

Brown speckles don't necessarily mean a bad thing, it could just be age, but I'm guessing that you noticed them just popping up recently, so the vet could tell you if that's normal or not.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help! Either way, though, it's good you're taking her in.


----------



## BnTher2 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Eye doesn't dialate -Corrected*

I’ve settled down some, I know getting emotional isn’t going to help. My vet wasn’t in so I called one down the street. The Dr. called, asked all these questions and informed me to call at any time if there were drastic changes but to bring her in Mon. Anyway it’s the opposite of what I thought. Yes, one eye is constantly dilated and does not respond to light. The pupil is about 50% mostly it does get larger when I made it darker. The other eye dilated normally but you sure can see the difference in size. Can anyone tell me what I can expect? What does this mean for Ms Too Too? I mean what can they do for her or it is just part of her getting older, she just turn 7. Like everyone else who has loved his or her cat I am very attached to her. Thanks again.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry to be late here, had other duties calling...Agree this can be a sign of things from minor (injury) to seemingly minor (anterior uveitis which can be a sign of worse things) to very bad (glaucoma and others).

So, did you go on Monday? What did they say?


Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## BnTher2 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks for asking, yes; I took Ms Too Too in first thing Monday to the nearest Vet. The doctor was honest, said I can’t understand why her eye does not respond to this bright light, that he could see “through” her eye. Adding that she looks very healthy & not having any other symptoms, didn’t know what to do about it. That it just could be a temporary thing and watch it for a week but if there’s any cloudiness to bring her right in. And offered steroid eye drops. I passed if it wasn’t necessary. After work my feelings were unsettled as it is so darn noticeable. I couldn’t eat or sleep. Tuesday a.m. her Vet was back; I was in tears when I hung up. Dr Ken saved her a couple years back because of a careless clinic, it was not good. He finally told me that he thought at that time she had a tumor. All the blood test, x-rays, having to leave her was overwhelming for both of us. He believes it’s systemic. He could do all those test etc. etc. eventually he would know what medication she needed. But….a Vet. Ophthalmologist would be able to diagnose her & by pass that stress & pain. Then he would do the follow-up. This Vet lives in CO but comes to Boise every other month and would be here on Wed. I immediately called and was put on a waiting list for MAY. I called my regular doctors for referrals, grasping at anything because there is NOT ONE Vet. Ophthalmic. in ID. The closest was SLC. Overload - making me an emotional wreck knowing this Vet was here & Ms Too Too needed to see him. I in my car and called him. Told the gal I knew he was here, that I was already on the waiting list, but hoping for a cancellation and I was “begging.” What did have to loose? She told me he would call his office to check his schedule and someone would call me back. Tears in my eyes I said very sincerely thank you so much for your time. Then Ka Boom a call from CO. and an appointment for 2pm Thursday. Sorry I didn’t mean to ramble. I use to think those “crazy” ladies leaving everything to their cat. Well add me to the list, Ms Too Too is my first cat.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you for being able to post an update. I would be an emotional wreck too. I am SO glad your kitty will be able to see the specialist due to your persistence!! I'll be thinking lots of good thoughts for Ms. Too Too.


----------



## BnTher2 (Mar 15, 2004)

I hugged that Vet when I left for giving us an appt. Because the pressure was almost doubled in her eye that compared to a tremendous headache. To think if I didn't catch it when I did....Anyway Steroid drops for the inflammation & the Timolol for glaucoma, which I had to get at the Pharmacy. He said the cause is probably her prior systemic illness/infection. He will check the “bump” on her back for changes in May(already have an appt ;*) It’s after the fact why they change the shots area to a leg, easier to remove if a tumor develops. At least I know now - as a responsible pet owner who loves her cat, “you do - what you gotta do.” Thanks, your concerns were greatly appreciated. 
Ms Bob
[/img]


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm so glad you were able to get her in. It does seem like *someone's* guardian angel was working overtime on this one!

What doctor did you see? To my knowledge there are only 3 vet ophthalmologists in Colorado, at least in the Denver area (aside from the vet school)...just curious since I know them all.  Dr. Chavkin seems to be the one who travels; he is fabulous!

Glaucoma is very painful, so it's wonderful that you caught it so early!

Yay!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## BnTher2 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Jean,
Ya know, you’re right! What are the odds of noticing it, the 4 days he’d be here and get a last minute appt. because one made the previous month cancelled? I hadn’t been able to eat or sleep. I’m telling you I got so hungry and so tired the second I got it. His name is Dr Steven Roberts, Animal Eye Center, Loveland, CO. You all have been “angels” to me. Lately I’ve been playing the role, I’m handling it all. It’s been hard to focus @ the office but very flexible when it comes to Ms Too Too as the officers bring their dogs and cat to the office. As you can see I’m still up because a couple of hours after giving her the meds. She was trying to throw up, I just freaked because that’s how the prior illness started. I called the emergency clinic which happens to be the clinic Dr Roberts practices at when he here. Calming down while talking to the Vet on call, knowing you need to “look” at it, I said it not much of anything and a tiny piece of plastic? She got into the baggie of her “biscuits” I had taken to the clinic, she only eats Science Diet. He said watch her closely the next time I give her meds just to be sure. But Jean I’m afraid to when I’m not home in case she does have a slow allergic reaction. My right mind tells me its all etched in stone, yet I dwell on what I can’t control. I truly appreciate the reassurance. Jean, thanks for listening and making me feel I’m normal, that I haven’t lost my mind over a cat. Or did I? ;*) Is there such a thing as Cat Counseling? Ms Bob


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I LOVE Dr. Roberts! He used to teach at my vet school and was the attending clinician when I went through my ophtho rotation! Glad to hear he's still "in business" taking care of the critters. The referral center in Loveland sucked all the best clinicians out of CSU when they opened!

No, you haven't lost your mind...at least not completely...yet! :lol: Actually, you *are* listening to your right mind; the right brain is the emotional side! Let the left brain take over on this one, my dear...go for the logical viewpoint!

What are the meds she's on, and what form (oral, topical...)? I can look them up and see what the potential side effects are. Hopefully your work schedule will allow you to be home over the weekend to monitor her; if she were to react it would likely be in the first few doses.

And...ahem...Science Diet? Better take a look at my free article library at the nutrition articles, and we'll "talk" later, 'kay?

My computer schedule will be real sporadic the next couple of days but I'll try to watch this thread, okay?

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## BnTher2 (Mar 15, 2004)

My first impression of Dr. Roberts was very positive. His mobile service was god send for us. Having a “child” that can’t talk, I’m always triple checking up on her. Is she eating, drinking, where is she now (as she’s always been my shadow) etc. Last night was finally a restful sleep night in a long time. Before Ms Too Too’s eye problem. I had an eye thing going on. She is a copy a cat. ;*) Even though her pupil is still dilated it has reduced over 50%. 
The eye drops are Timolol Maleate for (pressure) glaucoma. Indefinitely. (1) drop every 24 hours. For inflammation is Prednisolone Acetate (3) times for (3) weeks then twice a day. After our next visit May 3rd he will let me know if what if the Prednis. is indefinitely also. I’m over that emotional crisis –s- I’m handling it as she only has me to count on. Thanks for that much needed reinforcement. I'm allowed to take her to office but the dogs were there first and beings I'm the heart of the traffic, it would not be anyone's fault not shutting the doors completely. Being with her over the weekend has made me at ease now for when I'm gone. I'll just come home for my lunch hour, my office is 5.9 miles right now the road. 
Her 1st illness started when the Shelter I got her at quit giving shots and took her to this vet who also suggested Revolution for her and treated her. Days later I had to take her back because she got these large white flakes, which they thought were parasites. I had to leave her for the day. As it turns out, I have a cat that has allergies and unfortunately one is to flea bites. Over the weekend she couldn’t stop sneezing to eat or sleep. When I called Monday about the sneezing that’s when I found they had a very sick cat next to her. And didn’t charge me for the antibiotics, but it was a downhill slide from there. After the vet I have now saved her, I started over again with what the Shelter I adopted from was giving her. She was eating Nutro Max Cat and Frontline for the fleas. I use Frontline when the flakes appear, less during the winter time. I dislike giving her any drug but she quits pulling out her fur and the flakes disappear. Because the flakes could be partly from dry skin. 2 ½ years ago I switched to Science Diet Sensitive Skin then just recently to the Senior Science Diet. Which she likes very much. She won’t eat any people food not even lobster, tuna, etc. But since this has happened I was reevaluating her food. I’m glad you mentioned it. I will definitely check it out. Thanks. And Jean, thanks so much for your time.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow....what a long road for you two!

Timolol is a blood pressure medication (to reduce the pressure in the eye, which is what causes the pain), and prednisolone is an anti-inflammatory. Given topically, there is minimal systemic absorption so side effects shouldn't really be an issue.

Keep us updated on her progress!

Cheers,
Dr. Jena


----------



## maet99 (Apr 15, 2003)

Hi Dr. Jean,

I tried to find articles about Science Diet on in your archive but didn't see anything specific. Is it bad to feed your cat Science Diet??  What brand would you recommend? And what brand is good for wet food? Please advise.

Thank you!!!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

If you read the article on "Selecting a Good Commercial Pet Food" you'll find the "rules" I use in deciding whether or not a food is decent or not. One rule is to avoid by-products--the primary (and usually only) animal protein ingredient in Science Diet (and Iams, Purina, Walthams, Eukanuba, Proplan, etc.). That's why I don't recommend it. There are other issues, including preservatives and corn, and animal testing, but the by-product problem is the main one. http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... w&item=004

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## BnTher2 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Dilated Eye Follow Up*

Thanks Dr J & all the rest for support. I might even get restful sleep instead of “wake up every ½ hour” sleep. Monday was the follow-up appt. w/Dr. Roberts for Ms Too Too’s eye. Half the pupil did suffer nerve damage, it look’s like a backwards D exposed to sunlight. But the eye pressure is back to normal. He said stop the Timolol, for pressure, and the prednisolone once day for a month. That evening her head started jerking constantly, (looked like seizures) towards that eye w/the sneezing, (Sun. did call him, he mentioned Lysine, couldn’t find the capsules) which started the day before was loud but w/o any spray. “Whupped” I had one of my friends come over, we both agreed her eye seemed larger. So I gave her a drop of Timolol, the jerking wasn’t constant but it was often even while sleeping. First thing in the a.m. I faxed him, wanting reassurance the jerking was due to the nerve damage, knowing what he’d say - a follow-up w/ my reg. Vet for a blood test. Which I didn’t want that misery for her again. I called the cat sitter & checked out some things. Sorry this is so long I’ll cut to the chase. Found the Lysine capsules, when I got home mixed ¾ of the powder in wet food, fed my hungry, sneezing kitty, followed her around w/my dinner & at this moment she’s in her bed by my desk sleeping. The last 4-5 hours no sneezing, no jerking. Thinking about it all I don’t know if the jerking was stress, when I dropped her off to go back to the office for an hour and the smell of my new pc deck set off her allergies. All I know is she’s comfortable and that makes me happy. I have a lot of research to do because I sure would like to cancel her blood test on Friday. When they wanted to give her a cortisone shot cause she was pulling the fur out again on her sides, I found the simplest thing, she doesn’t do it anymore. Alternative medicine is always out there. It’s late & thanks again everyone.


----------

